# Old Building, Sheffield, Alabama



## David A Sercel (Sep 9, 2011)

Shot as a RAW file, split into three JPGs to get the tonal range I wanted, and then given an HDResque processing in GIMP.

I drive by this building all the time--the sharp graphic lines of the graffiti pop off the crumbling structure to make a really eye-catching roadside view. Finally the sky was right and I had my camera with me, so I stopped to get a shot of it.


----------

